# New 10 gallon(still in progress)



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

well here are some pics of the new 10 gallon community tank that I just got done getting fish in, right now its pretty poorly decorated but I plan on getting some more plants and maybe even some driftwood soon, contents are: 1 female betta, 2 F & 1 M swordtail, 1 albino cory, 1 small pleco(ill keep it until it gets to big then give it to my friend who has got a 55 gallon)

btw - i have another thread on this but with my swordtails, i cant seem to get them to eat because they seem to stay at the bottom of the tank most of the time and the flakes get nocked down into the water after a while, and also, should i get some type of special food for my pleco or cory or can they live off of the flakes that fall to the bottom? thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

where are the pics? :|
lol


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

well the pics are up now - and i must say, you sure are quick to post :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

What type of pleco is it? Algae wafers should be good, and cories like brine shrimp as well as bloodworms and sinking pellets or wafers


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

ok but in the meantime do you think they can live off what falls to thr bottom of the tank? - not sure what kinda pleco it is, its dark brown with black spots


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sure they can. Sounds like a common, theyre big waste producers and get big fast


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Your betta looks like my betta Bubba. Same color and everything


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

just out of curiosity but do ghost shrimps eat algea or plant minerals or something because they always tend to stay hidden in the plants


----------



## L33N (Feb 1, 2006)

you sure thats not a male betta ? ... has some intense fin'age for a female. just curious!


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

yes that is a male betta that is in a seperate bowl and not in my aquarium


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

The pleco will make too much waste for a 10 gal even as a juvi.This could cause health problems for the betta. The shrimp will end up being food for the fish.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

very cute 

i was wondering tho , does the tank have a heater?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cute tank - looks great


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh BTW Cories need company of their own type. They live better in groups of 4 or more but the type you have is too big to have 4 in a 10 gal. I would return the albino and Pleco and get a few pigmy cories. JMO


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yea, more cories and bye bye plec.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

julii and panda cories stay super small, (pandas much smaller) they both look really cool too IMO. i have a post of a julii if you want to see it.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

well the pleco died and so did one of the female swordtails, I also added a small little grass type of plant towards the backon the right side so now my tank includes the ghost shrimp, the cory, betta, and 2 swordtails


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Do you know anything about cyclling of a tank, heating? Read up on it or all your fish will die. If you can't, ask your parents to do it for you.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

i see no heater, not cool!


----------

